# The next time someone on the left asks why you're armed show them this video



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

While all else in LA was burning around them, this store and others like it survived and reopened once things had become peaceful


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I watched the Koreans on TV, and I loved their go-getter attitude; although they were not the only ones armed, they are the best known. There were white men walking their neighborhoods with AR-15's too. I recall reading that in American Rifleman, somebody called the cops on them, and they knew the cops. 

So it worked out OK, and then the cruisers were called to another scene, with the white guys begging them to stay. Then the cops drove off to the next scene, and everybody was on their own; and it was all over town. Some grocery store workers took up arms, and went to the roof. They fired warning shots at a mob and that worked, but just barely; there were waves of looters all over the city, and they were nuts. To me, anyone that does not comprehend the need to be armed, is a stupid person.

The newscasters in the studio typify stupidity, they asked if the weapons were registered. Leave it to a NewsCentral moron, to be concerned about the wrong things.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

We're overdue for the next riot, I think. When it gets warm perhaps.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

My brother was there at the time. Worked downtown and had driven his classic 1953 Lotus to work that day. Said he'd never been so scared in his life as driving home to his gated community, with neighbors with hunting rifles and shotguns at the gates. Found his wife in the kitchen watching TV and clutching a .25 automatic. They split for northern California for the rest of the week. Upon return, they upgraded from his Reck .22 to a Beretta M92, and from her .25 to a .38Sp. Said he'd wished, briefly, for the M94 Winchester he'd given me a few years earlier.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I was there for the 1965 Watts riots, lived in Compton.

I can say this, thank you John C Garand.

I left that December never to return, save a stop at March AFB.

That adventure is what gave me the opinion on a minimum count of rounds for a battle rifle at 5,000.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> The newscasters in the studio typify stupidity, they asked if the weapons were registered. Leave it to a NewsCentral moron, to be concerned about the wrong things.


Of everything in that video, this was the only thing that shocked me.
Looters and vandals destroying an entire city, and the waterhead behind the desk asks if her field reporter has interrogated the armed men protecting a private business on whether their guns are legal. Idiot.
It almost sounded like the male anchor wanted to backhand her when he stated that they were, seeing only long guns.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Are those rifles registered? Asked the libtard fake newscaster.... 26 years in Law enforcement and counting, I have never seen gun registration solve any crime...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

That newscaster's brain & mouth should be registered.... as weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> We're overdue for the next riot, I think. When it gets warm perhaps.


It's been 2 years for me since my last riot. I'm afraid I may not see another one...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

6811 said:


> It's been 2 years for me since my last riot. I'm afraid I may not see another one...


Keep reloading......

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

